

Best drop-in forum software? - epi0Bauqu

I want to add some kind of segmented forum functionality within my site, such that smaller groups of users can have their own forums.  Does anyone have any recommendations for some good forum software?  I don't really have any specific requirements yet as this is just exploratory, so any recommendations would be appreciated, even software that is not open-source.
======
vlad
<http://punbb.org/> is a free lightweight forum. I just checked out their
forums and it does seem to be very, very fast.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I like fast. Thanks.

------
yubrew
<http://www.forummatrix.org/> is a good source for comparing different forum
software.

